# Fat Yak Recipe



## cuds01 (7/8/13)

My first post in this section, I posted this recipe else where. Thought I would add it here as I just tried it after 3 weeks and extremely happy great taste, good head that lasts, even leaves that FY after taste from the Nelson Sauvin hops when you burp.

It was a double batch to christen my new 60l ferementer.

After reading this forum and looking at the recipe for a Fat Yak clones, a few mentioned using the Copper Pale ale or Coopers Real Ale. The brew shop recommended the Real Ale ( bonus cheaper as well). Recipe also called for 1kg LDME and 250g dextrose. Decided ( with some advice) to decrease the malt and increase the dextrose so that the hop flavor shines through. The recipe is as follows at 44L

2 x Real ale 
500g pilsener grain (6 row) - why: left over from a previous Pilsener brew
1kg dextrose
1kg LDME
20g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% AA) – 60min boil
20g Cascade(5 % AA) – @ 10min 
10g Nelson Sauvin(11.5% AA) – 10min
20g Cascade @ 5 min
20g Nelson Sauvin @ 5min
20g Cascade – Dry Hop 3 days
20g Nelson Sauvin – Dry Hop 3 days
10g Nelson Sauvin - Dry Hop 5 days
2 x Ale Us-05 Yeast

OG: 1.056
FG: 1.008
Ferementation at 18 degrees


----------



## losp (9/8/13)

cuds01 said:


> My first post in this section, I posted this recipe else where. Thought I would add it here as I just tried it after 3 weeks and extremely happy great taste, good head that lasts, even leaves that FY after taste from the Nelson Sauvin hops when you burp.
> 
> It was a double batch to christen my new 60l ferementer.
> 
> ...


I might have a crack at this in a few weeks. will convert it to 22 litres though, thanks a lot


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/13)

I've (in my opinion anyway) got better results using Wyeast 1056 or 1272 at the cooler temps, around the 16 or 17 deg mark.
It's a cracker and seems to be loved by all.


----------



## cuds01 (10/8/13)

I have tried the 1056 in a different brew, good results with it


----------



## cuds01 (10/8/13)

I also cold crashed it for a few days at end of ferment. Which was a pain in the arse getting in the fridge due to the size and weight


----------



## hoppy2B (10/8/13)

Did you mash the pilsener grain or what do you do with that?


----------



## cuds01 (12/8/13)

Hoppy2B it was a mini mash, water heated to 70 degrees. Working my way up to full mash brewing.


----------



## cuds01 (7/9/13)

I have noticed that as it is aging it is losing some of that late hop flavor, next I would add more Nelson Sauvin at the end.


----------

